

States’ Hospital Data for Sale Puts Privacy in Jeopardy - draker
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-05/states-hospital-data-for-sale-puts-privacy-in-jeopardy.html

======
eruditely
It states that states are exempted from the relevant privacy law.

"The trouble is that state public-health agencies received an exemption from
the federal law, formally the Health Insurance Portability and Accountability
Act, or HIPAA, enacted in 1996. "

However I can't find anywhere why or what was the thought or legal
justification for this, in private companies HIPAA lingo usage is almost a
buzzword and everyone is very careful and people down to pharmacy technicians
down to software contractors who write software to handle health information
are aware of it. Why the change?

